# exported car - who to inform?



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

We took our car back to the UK and re-imported it there. That is to say that it was our UK car which we brought to Spain and had it registered here onto Spanish plates. Now, 2 years later its back in the UK and re-registered in the UK.

We have just received our usual request from the Spanish authorities for its annual road tax - so who do we need to tell that we no longer have the vehicle here?

I understand that the DVLA will notify them at some stage but in the meantime do we need to do anything?

Thanks in advance

Neil


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

My knowledge is limited BUT, when you exported the car to Spain, I take it you informed the DVLA. Similarly you should inform trafico AND ayuntamiento. 

Davexf


----------



## karenb (Oct 29, 2008)

neilmac said:


> We took our car back to the UK and re-imported it there. That is to say that it was our UK car which we brought to Spain and had it registered here onto Spanish plates. Now, 2 years later its back in the UK and re-registered in the UK.
> 
> We have just received our usual request from the Spanish authorities for its annual road tax - so who do we need to tell that we no longer have the vehicle here?
> 
> ...


yes if youre going to re-reg in UK then you will need to de-reg in Spain at Trafico


----------

